
Peter Thiel to Speak at the Republican National Convention - abhi3
https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/14/peter-thiel-republican-national-convention/
======
pstuart
What a quandary fom Mr. Thiel...

Does he join in on the anti-marriage equality bandwagon or does he just stick
with the evergreen "I'm rich, hands off my money"?

~~~
blackflame7000
In all honesty, even though the GOP has adopted what appears to be a archaic
social-equality platform, Trump is still one of the more moderate Republicans
to run for president. Pence was a choice out of necessity for party unity.
Frankly after the supreme court decision there is not much more to debate.

~~~
dragonwriter
Trump is an extreme authoritarian, but not a consistent social/religious
extremist (not so much a committed moderate as someone who has no strong,
consistent, or durable opinion on or concern for most social issues.) OTOH, he
seems to have decided to pledge support for the extremist position on those
issues for the support of the extremists, since he doesn't care about the
issues but does care about support from those who do. So I wouldn't count on
him governing as a moderate, were he to be elected.

And Supreme Court positions can change when the members of the Court (or, more
difficult in this case, the controlling law they are applying) changes.

~~~
blackflame7000
Well like you said, he only needs the extremist support to get elected. Why
would he continue to be beholden to the part of his party that has been a
thorn in his side since day one after he no longer needs them? Trump has come
out in support of gays and I suspect there is little incentive for him to act
otherwise.

